# Jobs for Licensed Electricians, Hurry!



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Where is the work, and what kind of work?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

its lectric work in iraq and afganastan


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Work for KBR

NO WAY IN H

Not after what they did to that one female employee in 2005. 
If you ask me she should not only get to sue but she also get 
to shoot all responsible.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry if hit a nerve with my last post Joe.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> Work for KBR
> 
> NO WAY IN H
> 
> ...


 More info please.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Jobs filled!


 Well, it's to late now.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I seem to be the only one that read this; 

http://thinkprogress.org/2009/09/16/jones-sue-kbr/


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jlarson said:


> I seem to be the only one that read this;
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/2009/09/16/jones-sue-kbr/


 Now that you posted that link I do remember seeing that on TV a while back. I was thinking about looking into those jobs, but every time someone will post something like this. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I worked for KBR in this country and I know how they are here. I would not want to work for them oversees. I just do not trust them.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Now that you posted that link I do remember seeing that on TV a while back. I was thinking about looking into those jobs, but every time someone will post something like this. Thanks.:thumbsup:


Yeah, I knew some people that went over and made really good money but, I don't care what it pays I won't work for a company that does stuff like that.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*May he rest in Peace! The guy didn't have a chance!*

May he rest in Peace; the poor guy with a new baby at home didn't have a chance! 

This rocket or mortar attack can happen at any time and;* on second thought just forget about coming to the Middle East! *

Over 90% of IBEW electricians in the last two weeks have passed through the training here! :thumbup: They will be able to keep their family happy and will be able to pay their bills! :laughing:


----------



## sherman (Sep 29, 2008)

Joe Tedesco said:


> May he rest in Peace; the poor guy with a new baby at home didn't have a chance!
> 
> This rocket or mortar attack can happen at any time and;* on second thought just forget about coming to the Middle East! *
> 
> Over 90% of IBEW electricians in the last two weeks have passed through the training here! :thumbup: They will be able to keep their family happy and will be able to pay their bills! :laughing:


 What training would that be.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*2005, 2008 NEC and 16th and 17th editions of BS7671*



sherman said:


> What training would that be.


The 2005, 2008 NEC and 16th and 17th editions of BS7671, including field work and inspections related to the systems that are used here. 

Grounding and bonding is also covered including tool safety and safety in every form including OSHA and Military standards that are to be followed. 

You will get sent home if you can't get 90% or more on the final test! :laughing:


----------

